# Winter Storage



## shelty (Jun 26, 2008)

Quick question...just wondering what everyone does with the drain plugs from the low point on the water lines after running the pink stuff. Do you remove them, leave them, or just loosen them a bit?

Thanks


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

I just leave them on.


----------



## gzaleski (Aug 29, 2009)

I leave them on but very loose.


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

I leave them off for the winter. I also leave all the taps open. I don't believe there's any water left in the system, but I figure it can't hurt to leave everything open for the winter. I've wondered if a bug could crawl in something open, but it's doubtful, and I flush the system well in the spring anyway.


----------



## Colorado Outbacker (Jun 6, 2005)

I have left them on for the past 6 years. Never removed them, ever, even when winterizing with the pink stuff. Sub zero winters no problems.


----------

